# .

## Andre

Excel  . 1.   , 2.       -      .

----------


## Fosihas

[QUOTE=Andre]*        .*

  Excel  . 1.   , 2.       -      .QUOTE]

          ...

----------


## Delira

,      :Smilie:  
        -  Excel         (    -       ,  ,   ,          (   )       -        (    ,   )   :Smilie:   )
      -         -   Excel   :yes:   -        ,      .   ,         :Cool:

----------


## Andre

http://www.finanalis.ru

----------


## Malory

http://www.vmgroup.ru -            - " "  " "     - "  - !"

----------

Excel     .

----------


## Vlad1975

-    ,     ,    .

 Excel  :Smilie: 

     Excel, Word, Html

          - http://www.fabo.ru


 - ,      ,    2 PRO +    "  ", . ...

----------

- http://www.audit-it.ru/analitic/

----------

http://financial-analysis.ru/

----------


## angela

,      ...  :Frown:

----------


## Alan81

... , , ...    ...   ...  :Cool:

----------


## A.Megerova

.
  - ,        ,     . 
    -   ,     (     )    ( ,    ).
   , Andre,  ,       . ?

----------

-  :yes:  , -   ... .   -      .   -   ,       :Wink: 
   -    ...  ...
    -   -    ...

----------


## ()

,   ,                . !!!!!!

----------

.  .

----------

